# Calculating 5 x5 weights



## Littlerob (Dec 7, 2009)

think now im gonna start using the 5x5 training routine. never done it before, but gonna give it a bash as my goal is strength and hypertrophy. i know its a stupid question, but what id like to know is, should i first work out my 1rep max on every exercise and then use a certain percentage for 5 reps, or do the obvious and just work out my 5rep max on every exercise? now that ive written this it alreay seems obvious. im gonna keep my training as follows:

monday

tuesday

wedensday - cardio/football

thursday

friday

sat - cardio

sunday - off

So, could someone perhaps fill in my training days (mon, tue, thur and fri) with their opinions on what exercises to do. im still a bit unsure of upper/lower split etc, or workout ABA etc etc.

cheers


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

5x5 is great for strength and I have found works well on the PPL split (push/pull/legs) as it is really quite an intense workout. There are several sample workouts flying around the board but essentially, use the 5x5 for bench press, deadlifts, squats, overhead press and maybe rows and then do a couple of assistance exercises (things like leg curls, incline DB press, chins, etc), just a couple of sets of each at 6-8 reps.

As for weight, it's often difficult to know your true 1RM. If you have a good idea what you can do on a given exercise, the first week try using that same weight for all 5 sets and then adjust as you go on. Try to add weight as often as possible, even if it's just for the last set or two - guaranteed progression.


----------



## Littlerob (Dec 7, 2009)

thanks for the help mate. Yes i was thinking about that as legs be done in one day and could recover for another few days, as opposed to having some legs in each workout. yes i think ill do that and still inlcude some biceps, and inlcine presses but not as a 5x5, do it like you said. i only really know my 1rm on bench not anything else. so will just have to try and test my 5rep max instead. im going to give it two weeks with adding no weight at all, so my form is god and i get use to it, after my two week wamr up i think im gonna aim for around 2.5kg minimum increases per week..


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

it takes fiddling with

go as heavy as you can, as long as you can complete all of them with correct form, although on the last set, if you have to cheat a little, i reckon thats about right

and you should be almost dead.

i usually stick to the same weight when i do 5 x 5

but thats just me


----------



## godsgifttoearth (Jul 28, 2009)

rob249 said:


> think now im gonna start using the 5x5 training routine. never done it before, but gonna give it a bash as my goal is strength and hypertrophy. i know its a stupid question, but what id like to know is, should i first work out my 1rep max on every exercise and then use a certain percentage for 5 reps, or do the obvious and just work out my 5rep max on every exercise? now that ive written this it alreay seems obvious. im gonna keep my training as follows:
> 
> monday
> 
> ...


i wouldnt do an upper lower split with 5x5, especially with training on 4days per week. 5x5 is actually pretty damn hard work. you really want to leave a day off inbetween each session. its far too easy to complete exhaust yourself with heavy work like this. dont fool yourself with the notion that its a beginner program so easy. your 5 rep max at any strength level is hard. 5sets of your 5rm is very hard work.

if you're not already following one of these programs as your 5x5, i suggest you do that. they're proven to work.

http://startingstrength.wikia.com/wiki/FAQ:The_Program#Three_Flavors_of_Starting_Strength - beginner.

http://stronglifts.com/stronglifts-5x5-beginner-strength-training-program/ - beginner

http://www.wackyhq.com/madcow5x5/geocities/5x5_Program/Linear_5x5.htm - intermediate

as far as your 5rm. if you're already working out with weights, just start with what ever weight you usually work with. start from that, and work on progressing with 5x5 with excellent form. it will serve you well in future when you start moving really massive weights. as soon as form goes, the chances of injury increases. i see far too often people benching and squirming around under the bar and kicking their legs trying to get the weight back up. this = injury.

you will find you will probably progress very quickly. each session likely until you exhaust the potential of the muscle you have. at this point you will start putting on extra mass. so make sure you're getting in the calories and protein. its at this point where your form practice when it was easy starts paying off for you.


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

I'd start light and add weight to the bar each week.

Typically start with around 75% of your 1RM, or somewhere between what you can do for 8-10 reps on a single set to/near failure if you don't know your 1RM. It may seem light to start with, but remember, you are doing 5 sets, and you want to give plenty of room to be adding the 2.5kg to the bar each week.

So many people refuse to take 2 steps backwards in order to take 10 steps forward.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

hamsternuts said:


> and you should be almost dead.





big said:


> I'd start light and add weight to the bar each week.
> 
> So many people refuse to take 2 steps backwards in order to take 10 steps forward.


Both excellently put. 5x5 is an intense workout, you should be blowing out your ass at the end of it; and there is no shame in backing off once in a while to come back better.


----------



## Littlerob (Dec 7, 2009)

thanks for all the rpeleis. They are very helpful. I think im obviously gonna start lights so that progression can pccur, and also psychologically i wont hit a negative issue early on in my training, so week by week i will try and improve and add more weight to the bar, as long as my form is perfect every single rep. What i think i will do instead the is:

Sunday - Train 5x5

Monday - rest

Tuesday - Train 5x5

Wednesday - Rest

Thursday - Train 5x5

Friday - Rest

Saturday - Cardio or train but not 5x5

Sunday - Rest

is this better guys?

I want a session that when i leave the gym im gonna be pooped!! at the moment i leave and i just feel pumped.

Adding 2.5kg per week will be my goal


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Split looks OK to me but make sure you put as much time as possible between your pull and legs workouts - deads and squats are immensely taxing.


----------



## Littlerob (Dec 7, 2009)

ok mate nice one i got ya. yes once i have planned it properly i will post it on here so you can all have a goosey


----------



## Littlerob (Dec 7, 2009)

Right, just had a look at a few peoples examples. how is this for gym sessions, with 5x5 incoporated. However i do feel like now that im doing 5x5, i feel like im negleting some body parts, but any feedback be great

thanks

*Workout A*

*
*Squats - 5x5

Bench press- 5x5

Chin ups - 3 x F

Barbell row - 5x5

Back extension - 3 x F (more for mobility)

EZ bar Tricep Press - 3 x 8

*Workout B*

*
*Inverted row - 3 x F

Barbell press - 5x5

Barbell curl - 3 x 6-10

Pull ups - 3 x F

Shrugs - 3 x 8-10

DB lat raise - 3 x 8-12



*
Workout C*

*
*Deadlifts - 5x5

Cleans - 3 x 8-10

Dips - 3 x F

Incline Press - 5x5

Cable crossovers - 3 x 8-12

Preacher curls - 3 x 6-10

Hack squat - 3 x 10


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

JMO but you're doing too much. You're working each of the major bodyparts at least twice in a week - on 5x5 I found I needed loads of recovery time.


----------



## Littlerob (Dec 7, 2009)

right ok, so at would you take out of those workouts?


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

are you doing strong lifts 5x5 or another 5x5 routine?


----------



## Littlerob (Dec 7, 2009)

im just giving the 5x5 principle a go, for the main exercises such as squats, bench press, military press and deadlifts. but want to incorporate a few other exercises in my routines, but i am unsure whether to. whats your routine?


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

It's not so much taking out as changing round. It's a personal preference but I like to do all push exercises together (chest, shoulders, triceps), all pull together (back) and legs. The thought alone of doing 5x5 on squats AND bench press in the same session tires me.

For example, when I was doing 5x5 a sample pull day would have been deads 5x5; rows 3x6; chins 3-4xF; curls 3x8.


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

Hi m8 i do StrongLifts 5x5 been on it for 11 weeks now, you workout 3xweek; and noticed good results - if you wanna know more about this programme check this out


----------



## Littlerob (Dec 7, 2009)

rights, fo the first 3 weeks i think im just gonna stick to the stronglifts 5x5






*Workout A*
​




*Workout B*
​
*Squat** 5x5*

*Squat** 5x5*

*Bench Press** 5x5*

*Overhead Press** 5x5*

*Inverted Rows** 3xF*

*Deadlift** 1x5*

*Push-ups** 3xF*

*Pull-ups/Chin-ups** 3xF*

*Reverse Crunch** 3x12*

*Prone Bridges** 3x30sec*



As shown on the stronglifts website.

However, i feel like, as im stuck in a RUT with training, i feel like im neglecting training Arsms and more of chest like inlcine rpesses, flyes etc

Anything i could do? im gonna train 4 x per week, 2 lots of 5x5, and maybe another light session and 1 session of cardio

what ya think???


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

I think that if I were squatting twice a week I would die. Just my opinion but I don't like that workout at all, purely because of how physically taxing 5x5 is.


----------



## Littlerob (Dec 7, 2009)

ye i know what ya mean, if i sed those 2 workouts, what about 1 more workout like 'C', and then do them once per week, could i put a programme in like

Workout C

EZ bar bicep curl

French press

Preacher curls

Seated Row

Chest press

Concentrations

??

If i can get another Workout C, then id train A, B and C once per week then


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

You're still squatting twice a week though. I know it's personal preference, but I would build a 5x5 routine around bench, deads and squats once a week each. You need the recovery time.


----------



## LiftHeavy (Oct 12, 2008)

Keep it simple and train push/pull/legs 5x5 and add one or 2 isolation exercises if you wish at 3x6-8 reps


----------



## Littlerob (Dec 7, 2009)

the push/pull/legs seem ok to think about. how about:

*Push*

*
*Flat DB Bench Press - 5x5

Incline DB bench press - 3x6-8

Military press - 5x5

Close-Grip Barbell Bench Press - 3x10

Dumbell Flyes or cable crossovers - 3 x 8-10

*Pull*

Deadlifts - 5x5

Rows (either barbell or inverted)- 5x5

Pull-Ups - 3xF

Barbell Curls - 3 x 6-10

Tricep pulldown - 3x8-10

*Legs*

*
*Barbell Squats - 5x5

SL Deadlift - 3 x 8-10

Leg Press - 3 x 10

Standing calf raises - 3x12-15

just got this example quickly from another blog. Wanna get this righta s im hoping to start tomorow and do a 6week intense programme to see results, taken before pics and got a little notepad to keep a log of kgs etc


----------



## Big Gunz (Jun 9, 2009)

I would do the stronglifts routine. Train 3 days per week (monday-workout A, wednesday B, friday A).

One of the main principles of 5X5 is freuquency, which requires squatting 2-3 times per week. Nothing serious. Start off light in the beginning to "break in" your body to the program.

Good luck.


----------



## Littlerob (Dec 7, 2009)

thanks for teh replies guys

i am so confused so many diff opinions and routines to choose from and theres no definite one for optimum results

well ill just get up tehre start light and give it a bash

cheers all


----------



## Jungle (Mar 9, 2009)

IMO i dont think its worth putting isolation exercises in a 5x5 routine


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

dmcc said:


> You're still squatting twice a week though. I know it's personal preference, but I would build a 5x5 routine around bench, deads and squats once a week each. You need the recovery time.


He probably doesn't. Most new trainee's can squat 3 times a week without any problems of recovery - the body simply cannot use enough muscle as a beginner to overdo it.

Now as a good lifter things are different as we can use alot more of our fibres and tax our system more.

Everything is not always as it seems my friend  (and this is why I cry when I see total beginners on a once a week bodypart split)

To the original dude - Do the stronglifts program. Just do it exactly as it tells you and don't whatever you do start doing curls or adding an arms day! Trust me, follow it and it will teach you many valuable lessons.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

What's this "we" business? :lol:

Soz, I was probably overestimating the OP's experience.


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

martin brown said:


> Just do it exactly as it tells you and don't whatever you do start doing curls or adding an arms day!


That's the key - don't mess with whatever program you pick until you are experienced enough to know your own body/recovery/etc in order to write your own programs.

So many people say "oooh compound routine xyz didn't work well for me", when in reality they have bastardised the routine beyond all recognition and weren't actually on the routine they tried to follow at all.


----------



## Littlerob (Dec 7, 2009)

Well, hit the gym at 11am then straight to work. done legs session with 5x5 principle

Started quite light, but gotta admit it was still hard!!! I didnt leave knackered, but my legs are now like jelly especially my hammys.

Squats - 5x5 - 60kg

Deadlifts - 5x5 - 75kg

Calf raises - 3x10

Plank - 3 x 3mins

Leg extension - 3x10

That was all i done. and i am feeling the effects lol. And had no back pain at all. Think my form was really good.

I also ate really well, Cereal, Jack pot and chicken, Fish and pasta, Yogurt, Apple and banana, 2 protein shakes, toast for supper. Was all clean foods no sauces etc so im happy with how ive done on my first day no junk.

Tomorow is push day:

Bench press - 5x5

Military press - 5x5

Push ups - 3xF

Inlcine flyes - 3x10

hows that sound???


----------



## bayliss (Aug 12, 2010)

http://org.ntnu.no/styrkeloft/index.php?page=prog

go to the bottom of the site.there are meny workouts with spredsheets.bill starr 5x5, sheiko, westside,and more.


----------

